# does anyone live in OC that can help me out?



## xquisitevietma (Nov 14, 2006)

I go to Empire Academy of Makeup in Costa Mesa, CA. I'm looking for a makeup model for my class any of these days;
11/17/06: 8pm-10pm
11/18/06: 8pm-10pm
11/20/06: 8pm-10pm
12/01/06: 730pm-10pm
12/04/06: 730pm-10pm
12/05/06: 730pm-10pm
12/06/06: 730-10
12/11/06: 5pm-10pm/7pm-10pm
12/12/06: 5pm-10pm/7pm-10pm
12/14/06: 5pm-10pm

if you're available plsss email me at [email protected]
you would help me out a lot


----------

